# Bird numbers



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

I see a drop in water affecting a number of potholes.
Those retaining good water seem to be bundant with ducks. I have scouted since last Friday. Not yet found any residents hunting.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

can't wait...


----------

